# I've noticed that most women who have been raped/molested early in life



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Usually grow up to be very promiscuous later in life. You'd think it would be the exact opposite because of what was done to them but I guess not.

:blank


Have there been any studies on this topic to verify my assumption? I'm just going by the people I know personally and a few famous folks.


Or are all women just promiscuous and theres no correlation at all?


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure how I would determine a woman's promiscuity, that's not really my place to judge. One thing I do know is that most women I know, women in my family, are victims of rape, incest and molestation. These women are definitely effected in many ways by this abuse. The prevalence of the abuse and the socially taboo behavioral repercussions of the victim are comparably disconcerting.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

That tends to be the case b/c girls handle they're abuse differently they may be promiscuous or they the opposite away around in which they're afraid of sex. It's hard to undertsand unless your in their shoes I guess.

"In general, childhood sexual abuse survivors tend to either pursue sex recklessly as adults or to forgo sex completely, says Stephen L. Braveman, MA, a licensed marriage and family therapist in Monterey, Calif., and the western regional representative of the American Association of Sexuality Educators, Counselors, and Therapists. "They typically wind up with splitting behavior, where things become very black and white," he says. "Either they are very sexually active, or they shut down sexually."

After the Shock of Sexual Abuse

Some of the sexual after-effects of abuse include:

-Limited ability to feel sexual pleasure or have sex at all.
-Sexual promiscuity as a way of taking control of their feelings of abuse. Some studies have found that female survivors of sexual abuse are more likely to report having many partners over the prior year.
-An increased likelihood of engaging in prostitution, unsafe sex, and risky sexual behaviors.
-A tendency to "disassociate" from the body during sex, going through the motions but without any feeling. "They check out of their body and just wait until it's over," Braveman says.
Withdrawal from all social and sexual interactions, leading to isolated and lonely lives."


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread. No, all women aren't promiscuous. 

It depends on the woman obviously. Some women who've been abused do retreat from sexuality because of the trauma. Some act out what has happened to them. Alot of women in my family have been sexually abused and the results vary.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:blank


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I think there would be a correlation but not necessarily because of the sexual abuse. I think there would be a correlation because a lotta women that grow up in environments where theyre subjected to that kinda abuse have ****ty parents and are not taught to value themselves. Some women are promiscuous because they genuinely enjoy it- I dont see anything wrong with that. But I think a lotta insecure women who are promiscuous are really just unloved and hope to obtain love by pleasing men sexually. Or maybe with some women like that it's cuz they're in desperate need of attention.

Thats my theory at least. And I think growing up in an environment where you're that mistreated can turn girls into the women I described. But I think there's different environments girls are abused in. I've seen where a girl had good loving caring parents and her cousin molested her. It wasnt her parents fault and they woulda prevented it if they could. But I knew another girl who came from a ****ed up environment who's mom was on drugs and who's dad wasnt around who had also been abused by a family member. The environment she came from was so bad that her family actually punished her when she told them that her relative abused her. The first girl was never very promiscuous. But the second one was (even though shes changed now) and while I think there were other reasons they were both abused and I think what made a big difference was whether they were taught to value themselves.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I've always wondered about this too. Becoming promiscuous due to sexual abuse always seemed paradoxical to me. My guess would be that these girls learn to associate their worth with their sexuality. They believe that the only way they can get attention/affection is through sex. I'd have to research it and I'm curious to see what others have to say on the matter.

edit: I like Bobby's theory.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

And *lock*

Gender war baiting.


----------

